# Got an idea, but no idea where to start. Help?



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 11, 2012)

So, I was sitting at home one day thinking of what to do. I decided to go onto tumblr and check out the #wolf section. About 20-30 minutes I find songs with wolf howls added into them and I though," Hey! I have garage band, why not try to make music?" So, thats what I want to do, but I really have no idea as to what I'm wanting to do. Other then it being a song *of *howls, not a song with howls *in* it. 
If that makes sense...

Think of an acapella group singing songs without music where their voices become the instruments... Thats kinda what I want. In the sense that the howls are not just thrown in but written in. 

I want each song to mean something, following their actual purpose in the wild. To signal like Howls of warning,Howls of gathering, etc. ((there are handwritten, not just taken from actual audio.)) 

Other then that, I don't know what I want. Would anyone be interested in helping me or just making a few demos of what maybe they have in mind so I can figure out exactly where I want to go with this... or something?

Ok so, I got this idea from a mixture of things. 
Inspiration:

Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Tribal Music
Native American Music
Ambient Music
Acapella Choral Music
Wolfs howling


----------



## Kosdu (Aug 11, 2012)

ClassicFAIL said:


> So, I was sitting at home one day thinking of what to do. I decided to go onto tumblr and check out the #wolf section. About 20-30 minutes I find songs with wolf howls added into them and I though," Hey! I have garage band, why not try to make music?" So, thats what I want to do, but I really have no idea as to what I'm wanting to do. Other then it being a song *of *howls, not a song with howls *in* it.
> If that makes sense...
> 
> Think of an acapella group singing songs without music where their voices become the instruments... Thats kinda what I want. In the sense that the howls are not just thrown in but written in.
> ...


 


I
 Could see this as working, too bad I cannot be in upur band.

Not much to say.


Spacing i
s off from my phone


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 16, 2012)

For me, I think the idea of using just the howls would be interesting enough as the instruments could potentially disrupt the harmony of the voices used. I'm thinking along the lines of a humane cat piano though. 

This seems like quite a venture, wish I was musically gifted or I'd offer better advice. Good luck to you, Classic!


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 16, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> For me, I think the idea of using just the howls would be interesting enough as the instruments could potentially disrupt the harmony of the voices used. I'm thinking along the lines of a humane cat piano though.
> 
> This seems like quite a venture, wish I was musically gifted or I'd offer better advice. Good luck to you, Classic!



humane cat piano? 
I was thinking of just doing like howls and drums or something but i dont know if i should synth the voices or not... or even how to go about it hahaha


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 16, 2012)

ClassicFAIL said:


> humane _*cat piano*_?
> I was thinking of just doing like howls and drums or something but i dont know if i should synth the voices or not... or even how to go about it hahaha



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_piano <----Along the lines of this without the all the ridiculously abusive methods. As in the music itself would just be the crys of an animal and each one chosen for its different pitch.

Drums I think could work...Are you going to use real wolf audio or will the band be howling themselves? Just curious.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 17, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_piano <----Along the lines of this without the all the ridiculously abusive methods. As in the music itself would just be the crys of an animal and each one chosen for its different pitch.
> 
> Drums I think could work...Are you going to use real wolf audio or will the band be howling themselves? Just curious.



Well it may be both. One would be with all real wolves and their own unique sounds and then the others will be with my pack.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 17, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I
> Could see this as working, too bad I cannot be in upur band.
> 
> Not much to say.
> ...


I don't want to sound like a literature-major-wannabe tool, but your post made me think you were trying to copy E. E. Cummings.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 17, 2012)

Also, for when my lot does it, I want then to each develop their own howls close to the species (or subspecies) that they are. 
I will be trying to collect samples of all wolf calls. Not all wolves sound the same at all. Like the red wolf is commonly found breeding with coyotes in the wild so their howl is a mixture of both or either side at times.

But I dont want to just take pre recorded howls I more so want to create them myself.... so I have absolutely no idea where to even find good samples or anything...


Commiecomrade said:


> I don't want to sound like a literature-major-wannabe tool, but your post made me think you were trying to copy E. E. Cummings.


Please lets keep the unrelated ramblings to a minimum.


----------



## Vukasin (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm having a difficult time trying to figure out how this would work, and how you could make it sound good.


----------



## ClassicFAIL (Aug 18, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> I'm having a difficult time trying to figure out how this would work, and how you could make it sound good.


I guess maybe some how make it like a choral music like, or synth the shit out of it? I really have no idea myself, thus the stuck part.


----------



## Oly (Sep 10, 2012)

It might be a little bit tough to keep it interesting using such a limited sound pallet.

Not as much if you didn't only use the sounds in their pure state, but took advantage of the possibilities sampling holds for modifying sounds and abusing them into new forms.


----------

